# Please could you go vote?



## Nailedit77 (27/9/21)

Hi everyone, my son (Carter) has been chosen for the Spar school superstar competition for 2021. Please could I ask that you go vote for him
https://highwaymail.co.za/spar-school-stars-2021/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## MIKE6236 (27/9/21)

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gadgetboy (27/9/21)

Done. Good luck. Awesome Achievement.

Sent from my vivo 2006 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/9/21)

Good luck Carter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/21)

Done. Good luck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Done. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/9/21)

Done! Good luck Carter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (28/9/21)

Done good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (28/9/21)

One more vote added.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------

